# First storm



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Got heavy heavy flurries tonight


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man, winter is coming!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like a NJ Blizzard !


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;630110 said:


> Looks like a NJ Blizzard !


No grandpa a little more snow then that!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

grandview;630110 said:


> Looks like a NJ Blizzard !


Yeah it's getting pretty bad, I may have to THINK about using a snow brush in the morning


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wizzkid316;630286 said:


> Yeah it's getting pretty bad, I may have to THINK about using a snow brush in the morning


Everyone has jokes


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes it quite ''WHITE'' outside,except it's nothing compared to whats to come, let in snow...!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Turf Commando;630336 said:


> Yes it quite ''WHITE'' outside,except it's nothing compared to whats to come, let in snow...!


Where at in Allegan are you located? I'm just over in Wayland


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

wizzkid316;630362 said:


> Where at in Allegan are you located? I'm just over in Wayland


M-89 (Highway)


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Another lake effect snow machine


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wizzkid316;637901 said:


> Another lake effect snow machine


Nice pic, guess the leaf clean-ups get put on hold! You going to be using the tractor today?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

tls22;637938 said:


> Nice pic, guess the leaf clean-ups get put on hold! You going to be using the tractor today?


I did my (hopefully) last clean up yesterday, I just have 2 small jobs left to do, a mulching job, and then blowing some leaves about 30 feet into the woods, and thats it. I won't be using the tractor just yet, it's not sticking to the ground just yet. But I'm ready.


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

you should see it down here. i've plowed 3 times this week and more coming.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

lawnscape48;646353 said:


> you should see it down here. i've plowed 3 times this week and more coming.


Where are you located, has to be south and west of wayland someplace


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

dowagiac mi, just north of south bend in.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh yeah i know right where that is, just down the road a little ways from my school. KVCC


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oo yup my mom lives up by there.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I tell you what, driving from wayland, down 131 down to I-94 is very hectic when it's snowing out, road gets icy, snow blows over the road.


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah i bet it's fun. i know where your at too when i was milking cows i sold steers up there at the sale barn at the end of town.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

at the wayland livestock auction?


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

yup thats the place!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

nice, if you know where the VFW is, I'm 2 houses down from that on the side street, I"m sure you probly have passed that. When's the next time you're coming to the big city of wayland?


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah i have been by it. i was up 2 months ago when i was coming back from reed city.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah, great city of wayland, I've never been to the auction house before, I'm not a farmer.


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah my dad is i did it for a while then wen't back to lawn care. i make more now. we should get togther some time have lunch and talk about buiness.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

lawnscape48;646924 said:


> yeah my dad is i did it for a while then wen't back to lawn care. i make more now. we should get togther some time have lunch and talk about buiness.


Oh definitely. We'll have to get together.


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

*Bring it on*



lawnscape48;646353 said:


> you should see it down here. i've plowed 3 times this week and more coming.


Made it out three times also.payup I'm just east of Benton Harbor.

Gotta love that lake effect!!

Supposed to start up again Sunday....only 2-4", but hoping for more....lots more.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm getting 6-8 inches between between today and tommarow. I'm about ready to go put the plow on the tractor.


----------

